# What's the difference between P230 & P232?



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the Sig P230 and theP232? Where's the best / cheapest place to get mag's for them? Any Holster sugestion for these sidearms too would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

top gun supply online has good prices on mags


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Location of the mag release is the only difference I know of. I thought the 230 had the European (heel) mag release, while the 232 has the American style behind the trigger guard.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

From what I find is that the 230 is the older version of the 232....
Modern Firearms - SIG-Sauer P230 P232

Both slim single stack 9mm short (or .32acp) blow-back design guns.

Top Gun IS THE BEST place to get any thing to do with SIG's in my view!
I don't have one so I can not address the holster question, sorry.

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the good information guys!!! I've found two holsters maybe three that I'm going to try... A) Dual Carry for Sig P230/P232 RH - D.M. Bullard Leather Mfg. ... B) P230, P232 - DeSantis Holster .... C) maybe a shoulder rig. 
The mag's I'll get from that TopGunSupply (Thanks for the suggestion!!), from what I can tell the mag's for the P230 & P232 are the same. Can't wait to get her out of Layway and put some rounds down range with her!!!


----------

